# Emails



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Can you view and get emails read out on the VC. I thought I saw somewhere that you are able to check emails and stuff like that? I have iPhone 6, anyone got any info on this?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I've read that we can read them but I didn't receive any notification ever..


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

Also interested in this. Sure it said text messages too but get nothing on my iPhone and my wife has iPhone so not able to test an android


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I think it's a feature for android as some others that don't work on iPhone


----------



## NoelTTS (Mar 26, 2015)

So called me old fashioned, but why would you want to use your car as a phone?

Besides being a distraction from driving, you can read your mails and texts on your phone.

In my view this is useless tech added just because they can.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I agree!! I need only phone calls and bluetooth for music streaming in the car..


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

NoelTTS said:


> So called me old fashioned, but why would you want to use your car as a phone?
> 
> Besides being a distraction from driving, you can read your mails and texts on your phone.
> 
> In my view this is useless tech added just because they can.


Some people work 'on the road'. If I'm on my way to a meeting and get an email about it, it's useful to have the car read it out if it can.

Granted in everyday life it's a pointless gimmick, but it does have its uses sometimes.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

NoelTTS said:


> So called me old fashioned, but why would you want to use your car as a phone?
> 
> Besides being a distraction from driving, you can read your mails and texts on your phone.
> 
> In my view this is useless tech added just because they can.


You can get your emails read out I heard, that would be very useful. Just wondering if anyone has done this?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

AdamA9 said:


> NoelTTS said:
> 
> 
> > So called me old fashioned, but why would you want to use your car as a phone?
> ...


yes but I think will be always better (and safe) to check on the smartphone or tablet because you can also reply!


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

winrya said:


> Also interested in this. Sure it said text messages too but get nothing on my iPhone and my wife has iPhone so not able to test an android


Yes, I get text messages showing on the VC screen. A symbol appears to tell you there are unread text messages on the phone.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Mr R said:


> winrya said:
> 
> 
> > Also interested in this. Sure it said text messages too but get nothing on my iPhone and my wife has iPhone so not able to test an android
> ...


what phone have you got? I've got iphone 6 and wanted to know if I can get this symbol too?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

No email,at least with iPhone.. Maybe android since for it there are more functions on the vc


----------



## daniel7474 (Jul 8, 2015)

As anyone got the emails working with the iPhone 6+ or android phone


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Mr R said:


> winrya said:
> 
> 
> > Also interested in this. Sure it said text messages too but get nothing on my iPhone and my wife has iPhone so not able to test an android
> ...


Do you have an Apple or android phone?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

iPhone 6S

When a text message comes through you get a small beep and an exclamation mark (!) next to the phone symbol at the top of the VC screen. You can then view the message (in the pic below its an iMessage) but obviously emoji's don't show...


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

yeah no emoji and no email for apple, also no phone settings like ringtone and other things...


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

How do you set this up? Do you need Audi connect with the data sim ? I have a 6s handset

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

No, don't need the Audi connect nonsense to do this. 

I'll check the settings in the car later and post back, but does the Bluetooth profile on your phone have "Show Notifications" enabled? Does the car tell you when the iPhone battery is running low for example?


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

I get texts coming through on the car, but it often seems to get the name of the sender wrong.

Also, apparently there's a voice command "read new text message" that is supposed to display it (wondering if it reads it out loud - not tried it yet).


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Never happened the sender wrong but I can confirm the reading message works but after you 'be read a message, you have to back to the menu or move to another received message manually.
You can also press the voice button and say read new message..I didn't try other commands and if you have an iPhone you can use Siri pressing for two seconds the voice button on the steering


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

On the telephone main screen, if you press the left MMI button then scroll to the last option, you can get into text messages...










But you need to have text messages enabled in the Bluetooth profile...


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank for that, ok I'll check settings etc as per your screenshot, do I need to enable anything in the handset? I'm also O2 so should be able to access them I guess 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Only thing might be worth turning on in the iPhone Bluetooth profile is "enable notifications".


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Hmmm I can't find that, which section of settings? Bluetooth is on but I can't see anything to do with Bluetooth profile "enable notifications" :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

On the iPhone... Settings > Bluetooth... your car should be listed and if you press the i next to it you will see the following screen...


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Gotcha, show notifications was switched off :-( on now 

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

You're welcome! A message will come up on the screen when the iPhone battery is running low also.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Can't wait to try it 
It's the small things :-o

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

